# Shutter count check for EOS 5Ds R



## AdamF (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone know how to check the shutter count on the 5Ds R ? I have a Mac and I had a 5D Mark III and I used a program on the Mac.

I read somewhere that it can't be done for a 5Ds.

Or can it be done on a Windows PC ?

Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Adam. 
Just a thought, but did you try connecting the USB lead and see if it works, or are you taking the word of someone who may have tried with a damaged cable or.....  
I don't know your source, and possibly you don't either from "read somewhere." If it were true that you cannot read the 5Ds R wouldn't it be written everywhere? Perhaps it is I haven't looked! 

I use DSLR Controller to read my cameras but without reading their forum I cannot tell you if it will read a 5Ds R. 

Cheers, Graham. 



AdamF said:


> Does anyone know how to check the shutter count on the 5Ds R ? I have a Mac and I had a 5D Mark III and I used a program on the Mac.
> 
> I read somewhere that it can't be done for a 5Ds.
> 
> ...


----------



## AdamF (Aug 17, 2015)

Thanks for your reply.

I don't have the camera yet but will have it in on Tuesday so I am starting to look around the internet to find a program to use. I no longer have the program I used back in 2013 on the 5D Mark III.

Using google search for "shutter actuations canon 5ds" did not help much.

I did see this https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/shuttercount/id720123827?mt=12 and I was reading about the app and it says this:

"The EOS 5DS, 5DS R, 750D / Rebel T6i / Kiss X8i and 760D / Rebel T6s / 8000D cameras do not provide shutter count information. Whether it's a firmware bug or a deliberate omission is not known at this time."


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi Adam. 
This sounds like a deliberate omission filtering down from the 1 series bodies, I guess it must somehow be in Canon's best interest for us not to be able to read shutter counts. Oh well. 
Just a thought, doesn't Magic Lantern read shutter count info? Don't know if it has been ported or if it ever will be ported for the new cameras as I think development of this has stopped? Anybody? 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## AdamF (Aug 24, 2015)

I talked to Canon this past Friday August 21.

They told me they don't know if the shutter count reporting method has changed (which I find unusual that they said that - I talked to 2 different people on 2 different calls) and if I want a count I should send the camera in for general maintenance service for $89 and they will provide me with a shutter count.

I am not sure what I am going to do.


----------



## tron (Aug 24, 2015)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Adam.
> This sounds like a deliberate omission filtering down from the 1 series bodies, I guess it must somehow be in Canon's best interest for us not to be able to read shutter counts. Oh well.
> Just a thought, doesn't Magic Lantern read shutter count info? Don't know if it has been ported or if it ever will be ported for the new cameras as I think development of this has stopped? Anybody?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.


FYI 

http://magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=15751.0;topicseen

It is quite expected and understandable though...


----------



## Valvebounce (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi tron. 
Thanks for that, I have to admit to suffering a touch of idleitis that day and not bothering to even google for the facts. 

Cheers, Graham. 



tron said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Adam.
> ...


----------



## AdamF (Aug 25, 2015)

That doesn't help me in what I am looking for.

I am not looking for anything from Magic Lantern.

When I was able to get the shutter count off of my 5D Mark II and 5D Mark III on my Mac computer in the past, it was by using an app that I downloaded from the internet. That is what I am looking for now and I am not able to find one yet and I am curious if there will be one sometime in the near future (or if anyone has seen one).

Thanks.


----------



## ykn123 (May 2, 2017)

Hi
Does anyone know whether there is a tool meanwhile that allows to read out the number of klicks (shutter count) on a 5DS-R or 5DM 4 ?
I licensed and used direstudio's shuttercount software for years, but it does not support those mentioned newer cameras and they say this is because Canon no longer provides the required information via the interface they used before. (http://www.direstudio.com/shuttercount/tech-specs/)

I found "eosmsg" mentioned to support exactly these cameras, but after installing it, my Anti-Malware software complained and removed it and this is also discussed heavily on the internet, the software seem to be packaged with a trojaner - i just did not try it any further for that reason ;-)

My requirement to be able to find out the shutter count is obvious (selling or buying used camera, just understand where you are regarding the lifetime of the shutter, ...)

Canons CPS support came back with a complete useless answer like: "we don't know any of the mentioned software , we don't know whether or why it does not work - send your camera into the service department - we can provide the shutter count." 
If my camera needs some kind of clean or service, i'm fine with that, but i wan't send it my equipment JUST for being able to know the current shutter count. 
CPS also wrote they would forward this as feedback to the proper people  - yeah, sure.

Anyone has a working solution other than sending in his 5DS/5DS-R/5DM4 ?


----------



## AdamF (May 3, 2017)

No, I am still looking for a tool and I am coming up on owning this camera (5DSr) for 2 years.

I might try eosmsg to see if I can get it working.

Canon told me the same thing in 2016 that they told you. I'm not going to ship my camera to Canon just to get a shutter count now. I wanted the shutter count when I bought the camera used in 2015.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 3, 2017)

Have you tried this?

http://www.eoscount.com/


----------



## sirnose66 (May 3, 2017)

I have DSLR Controller app for Android. If you hook the camera up to your device then Camera info including shutter count can be found under settings / info. Used it on my 5DIII a few weeks ago. Don't know if there's an iOS version


----------



## bhf3737 (May 4, 2017)

AdamF said:


> Does anyone know how to check the shutter count on the 5Ds R ? I have a Mac and I had a 5D Mark III and I used a program on the Mac.
> 
> I read somewhere that it can't be done for a 5Ds.
> 
> ...



FoCal (https://www.reikanfocal.com/) can do it. Works on Windows and iOS. 
It has "Camera Information tool" that reports the shutter count among other things.
It is not shareware/freeware, though.


----------



## R1-7D (May 4, 2017)

bhf3737 said:


> AdamF said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how to check the shutter count on the 5Ds R ? I have a Mac and I had a 5D Mark III and I used a program on the Mac.
> ...



FoCal won't for the 5DSR or 1DX Mark II. I just tried.


----------

